# Bild in JButton einfügen



## Guest (17. Jun 2004)

Wie kann man ein bild in den buttem mahcen ich hab viel beispiele schon aber es geht nicht?!?!?!
immer irgenwelche fehler


----------



## Stefan1200 (17. Jun 2004)

Ich hoffe wir reden vom Swing JButton. In diesem Fall lädst du das Bild mit einem ImageIcon ein und setzt diesen mit setIcon auf dem Button.


----------



## thE_29 (17. Jun 2004)

oder er ist ein AWT Fan und nimmt den 

Also mit JButton geht das allerdings immer..

achja, du kannst nur .jpg, .png und .gif laden, vielleicht lädt er ja bmps!


----------



## localhost (17. Jun 2004)

ja aber wie ich bekomme immer compiler feher wegen ) oder  ;


----------



## Stefan1200 (17. Jun 2004)

localhost hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ja aber wie ich bekomme immer compiler feher wegen ) oder  ;



Ja, da brauchen wir jetzt schon mehr infos. Source, exakte Fehlermeldung, genauere Erklärung.


----------



## Roar (17. Jun 2004)

localhost hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ja aber wie ich bekomme immer compiler feher wegen ) oder  ;



das hat aber nix mit deinem Button zu tun, sondern nur dass da syntaxfehler drin sind.


----------



## localhost (21. Jun 2004)

ja ich weis nicht wie der code eines Jbuttem mit bild ist.
Ich hab das javabuch.de und noch ein richties javabuch
aber das steht da nicht drin


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (21. Jun 2004)

http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/uiswing/components/button.html


----------

